# Photos of my harvest...



## sap_boy (Oct 29, 2007)

SO it finally froze here in the northeast so I was forced to chop her down. I don't even know if this stuff is going to get me high...I'm hoping the drying and curing will offer more potency, but only timw will tell. I suppose it's not a bad yield for a first grow. Then again, what use is 2 pounds of bud if it's got no THC??

Here's hoping....


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 29, 2007)

*Very nice mang. :aok: I was thinking about you and the lady over the weekend. I seen there was a frost coming. I'm sure your bud will be great. By the way that is one hell of a great harvest.  *


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 29, 2007)

Awesome!

Those colas look very much like from when I had my 1st harvest last month on my Lucy plant.


----------



## sap_boy (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm just worried that it won't get me buzzed. I picked some a few weeks ago and sampled it and didn't feel a thing. It was like smoking a cigarette. Sort of a bummer. I don't know how much more resin could have been produced in the past two weeks, considering it's been cold and overcast...

At least they look good!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 29, 2007)

*You said a few post back you seen some cloudy trichromes. You should be fine. Just give it sometime to dry and cure and i bet your bud is gonna be some kick arse ****.  *


----------



## sap_boy (Oct 29, 2007)

Yeah, the trichs were mostly cloudy, a few clear-ish, and none amber.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 29, 2007)

*Your bud should be fine.  *


----------



## BSki8950 (Oct 29, 2007)

it looks like those nice colas will get you really high .. nice first grow sap


----------



## sap_boy (Oct 29, 2007)

Is bud more potent when properly dried and cured? Could that be the reason the sample didn't get me high (I tried smoking it six days after picking it)?

My plan for drying is: 7 days hanging (or until stems snap), then right into mason jars, opened once or twice a day for four weeks.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 29, 2007)

*The longer the bud is dried and cured the better ir smokes IMO. Your drying and curing is right on mang.  *


----------



## pedz07 (Oct 29, 2007)

wkd first grow m8 hope my first grow gose as well as that
keep it green


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Oct 29, 2007)

Jaw is dropping man, what a wicked harvest!  Give it time to cure, I'm sure it will mess you up.


----------



## eyeslikedonuts (Oct 30, 2007)

*'Sup dude :ciao: Helluva fruitful season for u my friend. Great job, those colas are HUGH :shocked:. + rep dude :hubba:. peace,  e :bong2:*


----------



## AeroTX (Oct 30, 2007)

Congreats, mane!! I know that is a good feeling. Your bud will get you stoned. Remember that was two weeks ago and as Ganja Guru would say, curing can increase the potency up to 30% or so.. congrats again!!


----------



## 85cannabliss (Oct 30, 2007)

nice harvest sap, and as TBG says mostly cloudy trichs are fine, you should get stoned off it this time round.


----------



## NewbieG (Oct 30, 2007)

hey, if it doesn't get you high, just burn it as incense. I love the smell of burning weed :smoke1:


----------



## Grannie420 (Nov 6, 2007)

Be sure to give us a smoke update!


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Nov 6, 2007)

We just had a frost at our location recently but it was deer that ate 60 femles on me


----------



## Cam (Nov 6, 2007)

:woohoo: *That has got to be some of the most BEAUTIFUL, LUSCIOUS, DELECTABLE harvesting results that I have seen in a long time !!!  EXCELLENT JOB, my friend.  CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!!!!!*

*                              Cam*


----------



## sap_boy (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks, Cam

Unfortunately, the s**t isn't getting me very high at all. I'm going to cure it for four weeks to see if anything changes, but it looks like I may have ended up with nine ounces of garbage.

Boo-urns!


----------



## Cam (Nov 6, 2007)

sap_boy said:
			
		

> Thanks, Cam
> 
> Unfortunately, the s**t isn't getting me very high at all. I'm going to cure it for four weeks to see if anything changes, but it looks like I may have ended up with nine ounces of garbage.
> 
> Boo-urns!


I'm sorry, 
Trust me..I know how much work it is, I certainly hope that more curing will help the situation.  If it doesn't, Knowing what a pain in the a** it is.......it is more than apparent that you have the talent and knowledge to make much, much more:aok:.

 Best of Luck To You My Friend,
               Cam


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 6, 2007)

welp, my weed didnt get me high till it was dried and cured properly, iam quite sure your in the same boat. just wait, it'll be good  i dry mine/hang cure for 15 days straight.


----------



## jnastyblunts (Nov 10, 2007)

well if your weed doesn't get you high then i have a little tip, trade is a good way to scavange goods and money.


----------



## parkingjoe (Nov 10, 2007)

hey thats awesome sap is that from one plant if so*EDIT*amazing man...yeh it will get stronger with a cure but you must be a mojor toker if that dont stone ya fella


well done anyways fella


pkj


----------



## sap_boy (Nov 13, 2007)

I smoke some fairly low-grade stuff once a day in the evening, so I don't know how much of a "major" toker I am. I now have nine ounces of stuff that doesn't even get me buzzed. Still waiting, I'll let it cure without opening the jars at all for the next three weeks....


----------



## Nico (Nov 20, 2007)

I have harvested 4 out of 5 plants now. Dried trimmed buds with a fan in a dark room for 7 days. Some Now in bags being aired. Others curing!

I have harvested mine at different stages of tricome colour.
1st plant 70% milky 30% clear..  a nice light up high.
2nd all milky. much stronger up high
3rd 20% amber 80% milky  even stronger up and a little body high
4th 50% amber/milky as you would expect stron both ways.
5th TBA will wait until 70% amber 30% milky.. Its still growing in November! and is very late flowering sativa strain Super silver haze. was worried for a bit as not much smell last week. Now it is stinking.

Its possible you have harvested a tiny bit early. But it will get stronger if it is cured well. The smell will go then come back stronger.

Good luck


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 21, 2007)

just wait


----------



## SmokeGooD (Nov 28, 2007)

Sap_Boy Look Man, You need to Cure them Plants Better mon,Try using ya Fingers to take all the little leaves off Your Bud Man,Thats why don't git high 

u Want to Smoke the Bud not the Little Leaves Around the Bud
Better Luck next time


----------



## SmokeGooD (Nov 28, 2007)

Best place to Dry your Bud is Out Side under a Shady Spot mon

SmokeGood


----------



## SmokeGooD (Nov 28, 2007)

Jah Bless


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Dec 2, 2007)

Good lookin' harvest. If its dried and cured properly, are you trying the larger buds or the smaller popcorn buds? The larger buds will most likely be more mature.


----------



## Growdude (Dec 2, 2007)

Well its had some time now, how about a smoke report.
Either way you grew some nice buds.


----------



## HEYMON (Dec 2, 2007)

Sorry dude those buds looks so bunk!
bummer
i dont see any crystals at all man!

Ive  grown out a few bummers too! 
dont be too sad

just get better genetics next time !


----------



## akirahz (Dec 2, 2007)

HEYMON said:
			
		

> Sorry dude those buds looks so bunk!
> bummer
> i dont see any crystals at all man!
> 
> ...



Has nothing to do with the genetics, he just had to harvest a bit too early is all due to weather conditions.


----------

